# Beer Pong Table water proofing issue HELP!



## wildwest721 (May 27, 2011)

hello i am making two beer pong tables, and I am looking to put a water proof clear coat on them I used a Varathane spar urethane outdoor use on them and when used the water seems to make it bubble up.

I have tried to scuff sand them and re-apply but same issue. 
do i need to put more on? or sand it?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would suggest a bartop finish. It is a two part epoxy that will stand up to anything but heat such as a hot pan off the stove.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

The only reason I can think of for that happening might be due to the paint. The paint is probably not compatible with the Varathane product. Most likely, the paints are latex, and the urethane is oil. You could try a water-based clear finish for exterior use. Dave's suggestion of the epoxy would work, if it adheres to the paint. But it's a chunk of change for that stuff.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Is the bubbling more or less noticeable after you've played a few rounds? :drink:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks great and have to agree with paint and urethane not being compatible. If this table is for exterior uses and will be stored outside and is something you plan to keep for a while. I would scratch the paint idea all together and opt for fiberglassing it over and using a gelcoat. I disagree with using bar top. Bar top is for interior applications only (unless your keeping it inside).


----------



## wildwest721 (May 27, 2011)

*replys*

i used a water based varethene on it and that is not working, i was thinking of using the bar top stuff, but again like you said it is expensive. is there something they make to adhere to paint that would just make it water proof?


----------



## wildwest721 (May 27, 2011)

it bubbles up almost right away when the water sits it makes a ring around the cups and the clear coat wipes away


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Here's a link using different materials for tops:

http://www.pongalong.com/Beerblog/index.php/the-33-best-beer-pong-tables-ever-created/


----------



## artic50000 (May 29, 2011)

well not sure if you want a "finish" but call a place that makes vinyl signs and get a sheet of clear vinyl..will holdup great VERY easy fast and not to expensive.

jt


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

A Bartop finish, or a type of self leveling epoxy.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Why does it have to be waterproof? I thought a beer pong table needed to be beer proof :boat:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Longknife said:


> Why does it have to be waterproof? I thought a beer pong table needed to be beer proof :boat:


If it's to be stored outside and he wants it to last what could be better then gel coat? I think one hot summer day and bartop would be cooked. Bartop dents easily though it levels back and gets soft in the heat. JMO


----------

